# When Business Gets Annoying..



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

Now.. let me set this straight.. My print business is my part time day job. I'm getting to the point where I just want to throw everything on craigslist and call it good. 

How do you guys not let your business 
A, take the best of you 
B, drive you nuts 
C, regain the appreciation for working for yourself?


Maybe I'm just not cut out for this entrepreneurial stuff :S


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

umm... than ur in the wrong playing fields 

I called in quits many times over the years where I told all clients I have had it and moving/sold of machines
At end of day and few weeks pass, the passion comes back and go to lock armory to buy bullets to bite on

Go party, get some action in the bedroom, get over it, life's a bit3h deal with it


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Go party, get some action in the bedroom, get over it, life's a bit3h deal with it


hahahahahahahahahaha but i agree it seems like you are in the wrong industry


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

For me, it's my living. I have no choice. If it's meant to be and you love it enough, you'll pull through it. Running a business is not nearly as glorious as it sounds until you have a team of people working for you and you're able to sit back and watch it continue to evolve. Until then, it's work work work. It's midnight right now and I'm responding to emails sent during the day today. Couldn't get to them earlier because I was printing. I'll be up at 7am to start printing again. One of these days I'll do my paperwork, I'm already behind on that. 

Point being, you need to force yourself to pull through the tough days. There will be moments that you can step away and enjoy being a business owner, but you need to work your *** off to get there.


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

I think it's in every industry! Everyone wants instant gratification...I want x product or service, I want it for next to nothing and I want it NOW!!!

Give ppl an inch and they'll take a mile! The trick is keeping your cool and finding a way to nicely tell them to go eff themselves  

Any specific woes you have? Take a mental vacation. A few days off (from both jobs) and do nothing, then you'll be ready to get back into things!


----------



## starz1 (Jan 17, 2010)

FASHION is NOTHING more than a hobby, unless your making lots of money off of it. dont pretend


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Fbomb said:


> I think it's in every industry! Everyone wants instant gratification...


I agree with Fbomb. It doesn't even have to apply to industries. Many years ago I took guitar lessons. After a few months I still wasn't playing like Eddie Van Halen I wanted quick results. Either you aren't cut out for it and get out or you have to learn to step back, knock a few back and take another look at it the next day. Or whenever it is you come around depending on how many you knocked back


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

It gets very old real fast especially if you are dealing with issues every single day. It is a business and you must set boundaries. When i first started it was work, work, work, all the time even on Sunday. Now, I have set business hours, and my shop is closed on the weekends. This gives me the time to rejuvenate to start the week over. If I did not follow the rules i set for myself I would have been crazy by now. I also realize that no matter what you do, you will not be able to please everyone and I do not fuss over things I can't change. In other words i don't sweat the small stuff. 

Like others have said, step away, you need time to decompress.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Somepeople are made to work for themselves while most aren't. If you don't enjoy it you will never be good enough at it. Most people need some time off to get your mind off work. Take a week off and see if you still have that burning passion. If there is a hint of doubt then figure out what you really want to do. Maybe just selling and contracting out is what you might desire. We print for lots of indepedant people that bring their contract work to us. Two of them actually owned small screen printing shops but one didn't want to hire employees and his jobs were getting large, the other had just lost his passion and was getting older and his body couldn't take printing all day. Figure out what you really enjoy and do it.


----------



## goGraphicKin (Apr 15, 2007)

hey, try to find out the reason why it's annoying you. Maybe its because you're not doing well? Like you said maybe you're just not cut out for this type of work...but there's got to be a reason why you started it in the first place. Lots of Whys??? 

If it's the customers, please! people are annoying, but so are we when we're out shopping.... Just sit back, figure out why you're feeling like that, then decide if you wasted your money or not. 

What works for me, is that I make it fun. If it was to feel like work, maybe I wouldn't wanna do it either. But when I motivate my team, I tell them things like...."this is not suppose to feel like work", We don't like work, we all like to have fun, so maybe you should figure out how you can make it fun. then take it from there.


----------



## hellodestroyers (Sep 22, 2009)

Yo, I know how you feel man 

but yah you got to keep going...there's no easy way to make money...but atleast this is something i enjoy doing....and i feel great andaccomplished when someone buy one of our shirts...

________________________

www.hellodestroyers.com Inspired by Music, Art, and Design 10% profit goes to Kids in N. Africa.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Bust butt for 50 weeks a year...then take off the first 2 weeks after Xmas and go somewhere WARM !!!!....We got a lot happier when we started taking 7 day and 15 day cruises....VACATION is our goal to keep it to the grindstone. So when we're off we don't even worry about how much the trip costs or what we spend....REWARD is the result of effort....if your giving effort...true effort with no reward......your in the wrong business.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

stress comes and go but ur vision should beat up any obstacles that comes your way

ur lacking passion and vision b/c when u have vision not a dream u see ur business growin and being in every plaza, store, billboard, and thats ur motivation that one u gonna make it happen and believing in wat ur doin


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

gp1305 said:


> Now.. let me set this straight.. My print business is my part time day job. I'm getting to the point where I just want to throw everything on craigslist and call it good.


Hi Wes,

Just a little humor with truth, some people do well selling on Craigslist! 

Are you willing to share with us, what exactly makes you feel like you want to "_*throw everything on craigslist and call it good*_"?


----------



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

Alright guys, I just wanted to say that after a 2 year 'break' that I have returned. I decided it's about time I blow the dust off my press and get back into it.

Now with a clearer head and a college degree, I think I'm ready to try this again.


----------



## Obertor (Dec 15, 2011)

I know that this is from 2 years ago, but I thought I'd chime in...

For those of you who are interested in the business but don't like the whole dealing with customers and all of that bs, then why not try producing for retail?

I know that most of the people on this board are more production minded, but why not try printing for your own clothing line, selling designs on an online store or local flea markets? You'll still earn a good income and your hours will drastically reduce which means that your love for the business will be renewed. 

Think about it, compare your per shirt/per stencil earnings between the two options, and then consider how much less overhead you'd have and how much less work you'd do. If you have good designs, sales would only require a little marketing knowledge, and if you feel like it, you can do a few full fledged runs on the side for customers. 

I've always been a happiness first kind of guy myself...


----------

